# Can you smoke pistachio shells?



## chefal (Oct 31, 2009)

I was smoking a chicken this evening, and munching on some pistachio nuts. 

Then I wondered to myself: Can I throw these nut shells on the coals and smoke with them? Anyone?


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2009)

I have yet to try them but I've been told by a few smokers that they give a nice mildly sweet nutty flavor. Let us know what you think if ya try them.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 31, 2009)

Not m,uch online regarding it, so if you do it, blog or write about it here. This is what I was able to find...

http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in...w-i-think.html


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a site that sells them and man do they look good
I am doing 7 # of mixed nuts this weekend with some mozarella. I think I will try to pick up some pistachios and add them in with the mixed nuts

http://www.smokinhotnuts.com/


Well I totally misread this post - smoking with nut shells i have done and it is all good - still gonna go get some TO smoke anyway


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have smoked with pistachio shells, even smoked some cheese. I only use the plain ones, not the ones coated in red or white. It had a pleasant but not overbearing aroma. Give it a try, that's the only way you'll know if you like the flavor.


----------

